# PODFarm 2 Metal tone!



## ampat (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi all!

I made a video to explain what settings i use with my PODFarm 2 through a Toneport UX2.

In this video i try to show different types of "metal" riffs/leads without drums or other instru in a first part and in a second part a "complete" song with theses riffs and leads to see all aspects of this preset.


Video link:


The PODFarm 2 Preset:
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

The settings .jpeg:
ampat | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


This is not "THE" big metal tone but just my opinion about metal tones..

i hope this video will help someone!
Bye


----------



## Tree (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm diggin' the tune at the end


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 1, 2011)

Dude, any albums you have out? I could jam to this \m/


----------



## Larcher (Sep 1, 2011)

your song at the end is fucking boss mode.


----------



## Frank_Domine (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the contrib! I'll give a great use to the preset in my Pod X3


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds freakin' awesome dude 
Gotta try those settings as soon as I get home


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Sep 1, 2011)

Dear lord you have made a tone to quell all of the Line 6 critics.


----------



## brootalboo (Sep 1, 2011)

O good lawd I am most certainly going to use this if it's going to sound like that video. Your tunes are fucking sick by the way is there any way I could download them?

Edit: Damnit it doesn't work in gearbox. But lst is the right file type so it should work right?


----------



## Daemon (Sep 1, 2011)

beau boulot =)


----------



## Blazerok (Sep 1, 2011)

Those were crushing tones! your reconding sounds great.
Excellente pièce à la fin du vidée aussi, c'est très réussi!
What have you used to record drums?


----------



## niffnoff (Sep 1, 2011)

Loomis would be proud.... I bow my head down to you good sir


----------



## danieluber1337 (Sep 1, 2011)

to SEVENSTRING


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, awesome first post btw


----------



## Chuggriffage (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, this is sick. I gave up on PF and went to live mic (SM57) and a combo amp (Spider 3 2X10) through the UX2. Now I am going to try the software again thanks to your vid.


----------



## niffnoff (Sep 3, 2011)

My only dig at this tone after trying it is one thing. I think there's alot of post processing in the tone itself. Sounds bit fizzy, part from that. It's good. Especially since you're using the free models and not the MetalShop


----------



## ChrisWFTS (Sep 3, 2011)

Diggin dat tone


----------



## brootalboo (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok. I downloaded POD farm 2 and installed this. Simply amazing. My hat is off to you good sir


----------



## ampat (Sep 4, 2011)

Wouh ! i never thought that as much people would be interested
It's really nice to see that =)



Empryrean said:


> Dude, any albums you have out? I could jam to this \m/


I create a band recently to play some of my songs and we will soon record a demo but there are any albums out for the time (i'll share some other songs i made soon as possible)



Blazerok said:


> What have you used to record drums?


i use XLN Audio Addictive Drums

I juste want to say that despite the time i passed to get a "nice" tone with PODFarm with the direct line input, i noticed that it will never sound as great as a real micing amp record could sound

Thank you for this monster welcome  
i think i will share more things here!


----------



## zauberklaus (Jan 25, 2015)

the link is down, i just reigistered here to ask; plz, can someone re-upload this? its too good, i need it


----------



## ampat (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello, i have lost the original preset but i will upload another soon
you can give me your mail and i'll send you the preset
Bye


----------

